# anyone local to us?



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wondering if any rainbowed people are near us (were in leeds) and don't know any other lgbters going through fertility, our friends locally are either not inrelationships of any kind, the lgbtqetc friends we have aren't at the stage of thinking bout kids yet, or the hetros we know for want of a better word are able to "breed" )nearly put bread there! - lol far too easily!

Lea x


----------

